# Green Terror with Ick!



## diggler81 (Aug 26, 2010)

came home today and found that my Green Terror has ick anybody have any quick remedies?
Raised water temp to 80 and using Jungle ick guard anybody have any other ideas?
Would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

salt+30Ã‚Âºc is usually enough to get ride of ick..


----------



## Gervahlt (Jun 25, 2009)

86Ã‚Â° (sorry PepoLD, I know that's the same thing, but the OP may not) is a better temp than 80. At 80, you'll just be speeding up the life-cycle of ich. At 84+, it can no longer sustain itself and will have its life-cycle interrupted. Salt assists in this, and will speed up the cure. Make sure to keep it at the high temp for at least 5 days AFTER all traces of ich are gone.


----------



## jack.terrorlovr1 (Jul 13, 2010)

YOUR not alone diggler, about monday morning i found my GT acting weird and once i turned on the lights he had ick all over. I been fighting the ick using salt and raising the temp to 86Ã‚Â° just like Gervahlt mention and is been about 3 days and the ick has almost gone away BUT later that day my tiger barbs were FULL and i mean cover head to tail of ICK so i suspect the tigers spread it, luckily my JDs weren't affected by it. BTW i kinda forgot to stable my temp to 86Ã‚Â° and this morning is was at 90Ã‚Â° but i also have 3 power heads making as much movement and bubbles so there's enough oxygen. It may sound crazy but maybe that high temp help? my GT and tigers have no signs of ick but they can come back so lets see what happens in a week.


----------



## diggler81 (Aug 26, 2010)

When u say salt are u talking about aquarium salt?


----------



## Gervahlt (Jun 25, 2009)

Any salt will work actually, as long as it doesn't have clumping additives. But regular table salt will work fine. Make sure to dissolve the salt in tank water BEFORE adding it to the tank.


----------



## diggler81 (Aug 26, 2010)

how much and how often should I add and should I stop the ick guard? How often should I change my water in between doses?


----------



## Gervahlt (Jun 25, 2009)

I honestly don't know about ich guard as I've never used it. My instinct says to go ahead and stop it.

As far as salt is concerned, it's optional but I've had good luck adding a 0.3% solution. To do this, dissolve 1 teaspoon of salt in tankwater for every 1 gallon in your tank, then add it back into the actual fish tank in an area that has good water movement so it moves throughout the tank. Wait 12 hours, and do this again. One final time 12 hours after the 2nd time will get your tank to the right percentage.

There are a couple of important things to remember about salt in a tank. Any water you take out, you need to replace with salt in the right proportion. So, once you're up to the 0.3% solution, if you remove 10g of water, you need to add 30 teaspoons of salt to the replacement water before adding it to the tank. This will keep the tank at 0.3% salt content. Also, keep in mind that salt does not get removed by evaporation or carbon. It can only be removed via water changes.

Once you get the heat up on the tank, whether or not you decide to use salt, you'll want to vacuum the substrate daily to remove dead ich and keep your water pristine. You don't want your fish getting secondary infections while they're stressed out from the ich already.

Remember to keep the heat up (and salt if you decide to use it) for at least 5 days PAST the last sign of any ich in the tank. You may see all the ich disappear during the treatment, then return. This is common. Keep the heat up for five days past the last sign, and all ich will be wiped out in your tank for good.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Just so you don't think this is bad advise, be aware that there are numerous variations of ich. It is still a bit of a mystery that the science world is still working on solving. I've read they have found different microbes living within the ich which may explain differing results we get. I've found there are some which resist the high temperature and salt more than others. Just keep on pressing the ich until it works. It may take a short time or if you are really bummed it may take a long time. Just keep it up well past time when you feel they are gone. Keep the water moving to keep the O2 up and watch for secondary infections from the ich wounds.


----------



## diggler81 (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks guys u have been a real big help!


----------

